#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in nashik | Best Btech/BE colleges in nashik

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 3 Engineering Colleges in Nashik:*K. K. Wagh Institute of Engineering Education & ResearchNDMVP Samaj's College of EngineeringMET Institute of Engineering*1.) K. K. Wagh Institute of Engineering Education & Research*

*Year of Establishment:* 1984.

*Affiliation:* Pune University.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringProduction EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringElectronics EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 62,030/- Per Year. 

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Mahindra & Mahindra, PuneMahindra & Mahindra, NasikTechno ForceSolutions (I) LTD.SKFLtd.Capgemini India Ltd. PuneBoschChassiss Systems Ltd, NasikCeat IndiaLtd. NasikABBLtd.NasikIndian Army DeolaliBosh Limited, NasikProciit India, NasikGarda Chemicals, NasikHCl Info systemsDatamaticstech, MumbaiTorrent PowerJBM Auto, NasikDwarkadhish Sakhar KarkhanaWissen Systems, NasikGTL MumbaiRamakrishna IT Systems, Pune*Address:* K. K. Wagh Institute of Engineering Education & Research Hirabai Haridas Vidyanagari, Amrutdham, Panchavati, Nashik – 3, Maharastra, India.





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) NDMVP Samaj's College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Sl.No. (Branchwise)*
*Name of Student Placed*
*Name of Company*


*MECHANICAL*


*1*
*MOHGAONKAR  ABHIJIT   ARUN*
*Wipro BPO Ltd.*

*2*
*JOSHI SAGAR MANGESH*

*3*
*JOSHI ABHISHEK ASHOK*
*Bosch Ltd.*

*4*
*WANI SHRIKRISHNA DHUDKU*
*Universal Sales Corporation*

*5*
*MUNDKE  ROHIT  CHANDRASHEKHAR*

*6*
*BACHHAV  SAMEER DADAJI* 
*M & M Ltd.*

*7*
*DESHMUKH  RAM  PRAKASH* 

*8*
*MAHAJAN GAURAV  NITIN*

*9*
*BAIG  MOSIN NOORBAIG*

*10*
*WAGH  TUSHAR  SUNIL*

*11*
*JADHAV VIVEK  SURESH* 

*12*
*SHINDE  ANKUR  PANDITRAO*

*13*
*KEDIA  TEJAL  ATULKUMAR*

*14*
*KHAIRNAR SAMARTH SANJAY*

*14*
*SODAYE YOGESH SURESH*
*Prothious Ltd.* 

*15*
*DARGUDE MORESHWAR BABANRAO*

*16*
*PARVE  VIPIN  PRALHAD*

*17*
*KATHE RAHUL MADHUKAR*

*18*
*JADHAV DARSHAN  PANDHARINATH*

*19*
*GAURAV HARSHADA ANAND*
*CAD CAM Centre*

*21*
*KUMAWAT CHETNA  NIVRUTTI*










*Computer*


*1*
*Athani  Fareen Abdulrazzak*
*Persistent Computer Systems Ltd.*

*2*
*Munshi Asfia Tanvir Ahmed*

*3*
*Kulkarni Priyanka Sham*

*4*
*Tamboli Chaitanya Dilip* 
*Zensar Ltd.*

*5*
*Dixit Dhanashree Suresh* 

*6*
*Pathak Yogita Dnyaneshwar* 

*7*
*Kazi Sana  Iftekhar*
*ADP Ltd.*

*8*
*Aher Pallavi Shiram*

*9*
*Jadhav Sunil Madhukar*
*ESDS Ltd.*

*10*
*Shewale  sayali Balu*
*Winjit Technologies Ltd*

*11*
*Wagh Jayshri Manik* 
*Bosch Ltd*

*12*
*Tulsiani Sarika Mahesh*
*Datamatics Ltd / Innovatus Ltd.*

*13*
*Amasar Deepa Pradeep*

*14*
*Kataria Pooja Kumar*

*15*
*Lathi Chetan Ashok*
*Datamatics Ltd*

*16*
*Taneja Shivangi*
*ESDS* 

*17*
* Mathure Manisha  S.*
*Aress Software Ltd*

*18*
*Sadavarte Kavita*
*Aress Software Ltd*










*INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY*


*1*
*Deshmukh Pritamkumar Mohan*
*Persistent Computer Systems Ltd.*

*2*
*Kulkarni Chaitrali Ganesh*
*ADP Ltd./ Amdocs Ltd.*

*3*
*Pawar Ashiwini Raju*
*Syntel Ltd.*

*4*
*Minde  Prashant Bhagwan*
*ESDS Ltd.*

*5*
*Malik Vikas Dnyaneshwar*

*6*
*Pawar  Swapnil Prakash*

*7*
*Kadam Pankaj Ramdas*

*8*
*Bera Sumit Alok*
*Winjit Technologies Ltd*

*9*
*Patole Manisha Satish*

*10*
*Jagdale Rupali Jibhau * 
*Datamatics Ltd*

*11*
*Darade Sachin Sharad*

*12*
*Burad Nikhil Ajitkumar*
*Innovatus Ltd*

*13*
*Dhikale Megha*
*S. Infotech Global* 

*14*
*Sudha Maurya S.*
*Aress Software Ltd*






*E&TC*


*1*
*Ghamandi  Maulik  Milind*
*Rishabh Instruments Ltd.*

*2*
*Joshi  Ashu  Mahesh*
*Keystone Ltd*

*3*
*Narkhede  Chetan  Ravindra*

*4*
*Patrudkar Nimish Shashikant*

*5*
*Waysal Sandip  Manohar*
*Fox Controls Ltd*

*6*
*Bhamare Sanket P*
*Fox Controls Ltd*

*7*
*Hire Dinesh*
*Sivanand Electronics Ltd* 






*INSTRUMENTATION*


*1*
*Kulkarni Purushottam Vijaykumar*
*Fox Controls Ltd*

*2*
*Bele  Isha Sunil*
*Fox Controls Ltd*

*3*
*Joshi  Sayalie  Dattatraya*
*Visinary Technloges Ltd.*

*4*
*Waghurde  Mayur  Devidas*

*5*
*More Mahesh*





*Civil*


*1*
*Yogesh Shejwal* 
*Prothious Ltd.*

*2*
*Vivek Sonje*

*3*
*Vikas Ravekar*

*4*
*Prashant Gaikwad*

*5*
*Tathed Chetan*

*6*
*Rupesh Hiray*

*7*
*Dhananjay Khole*

*8*
*Rohit Lokhande*

*9*
*Swapnil Dhane*

*10*
*Vishal Tatar*

*11*
*Ankita Waghmare*

*12*
*Chetan Nevkar*

*13*
*Suyash Atal*

*14*
*Vishal Chamdradve*

*15*
*Mohini Tadge*

*16*
*Krutika Lokhande*

*17*
*Mayuri Pathek*

*18*
*Akshay Mahale*

*19*
*Priyanka A Karad*

*20*
*Abhishek Gaurkhede*

*21*
*Sayali S. Bhandarrar*

*22*
*Gaurav Chaudhari*

*23*
*Hemant Avhad*

*24*
*Rajesh Kamble*

*25*
*Dhiraj Deore*

*26*
*Pradeep T.Kamawat*

*27*
*Varuika Srivastava*

*28*
*Ankit Dhoka*

*29*
*Waghmare  Ankita  Ambadas*



*Address:* Nashik District Maratha Vidya Prasarak Samaj's, K.B.T. College of Engineering, Udoji Maratha Boarding Campus, Gangapur Road, Nashik-422013, Maharashtra, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) MET Institute of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Placement Cell of MET Institute of Engineering - MET IE Nashik actively coordinates the task of organising campus interviews for all the students. The ACTS, National Resource Centre, Pune release the date for commencement of campus placement activity all over India.

*Address:* Bhujbal Knowledge City, MET League of Colleges, Adgaon, Nashik - 422 003, Maharastra, India.

----------

